# Si us plau



## bart2007

Bona Vespre Tots, 

Em Dic Daryl... Soc Angles.. peró jo visc a Barcelona 

I am doing a 1st Level Course in Catalan.. I am going to repeat it but as our final peice of home work we need to write about our experince in Barcelona... 

Can anyone help me with my errors. 

I am sorry there is many and I will do more.. this is just the start 

La Meva  Experiència a Barcelona a catalunya 

Des de septembre 2006 estic visc a Barcelona. La Meva  Experiencia aquí es be. Quan vaig besar Barcelona, Jo tinc 1 000 000 besars vas tornar.  


Aquset Feber jo i els meus amics va anar vaig *Calçots*  manjar per el dinar *d'aniversari el meu amic Barry. *

*Tots va anar Calçotada. Vint i tres personas. *arreu del món. Irlandès ,italià, angles, suec, hispà i catalàs. 

Nosaltres  vaig començar amb All Oli I tostes després menjar *Calçots també *rostit. 


I am writing about my experince in Barcelona


----------



## bart2007

La Meva Experiència a Barcelona a catalunya
Des de septembre 2006 estic visc a Barcelona. La Meva Experiencia aquí es be. Quan vaig besar Barcelona, Jo tinc 1 000 000 besars vas tornar.
Aquseta hivern de Feber jo i els meus amics va vaig anar Calçotada manjar per el dinar d'aniversari el meu amic Barry.Tots va anar 
Calçotada. Les Vint i un personas. arreu del món. D´Irlandès ,d´italià, dangles, d´suecá, d´frances, d´hispà i catalànas
Nosaltres vaig començar amb Pa Torrat amb all i Oli després, Parrillada de carn després vais beure Porro
Tots va tenir be temp i tambe barats


----------



## bart2007

In english if it is impossible to understand is... 


My life experince of Barcelona & catalunya 
From September 2006 I have been living in Barcelona. 
My experince here is good. When you give one kiss to Barcelona, I have 1 000 000 kisses in return. 
This winter in Feburury I wernt to my friends barry´s birthday dinner. Everyone went for Calçotada. 21 people, People of the world- from Ireland. Italy, France. England. Sweeden Spain, and France.. 

We started with Pa torrat amb All Oli after Calçotts then meats and wine we had to catch in our mouths... 

Everyone had a good time, and got drunk


----------



## Dixie!

bart2007 said:


> La Meva Experiència a Barcelona a catalunya
> Des de septembre 2006 estic viscvivint a Barcelona. La meva experiència aquí es és be bona. Quan vaig besar Barcelona, Jo tinc  vaig rebre 1.000.000 besars  petons vas tornar.
> Aquseta Aquest hivern de Feber , pel febrer, jo i els meus amics (potser millor "els meus amics i jo") va vaig  vam anar a una calçotada manjar per el dinar  per celebrar l'aniversari del meu amic Barry.Tots va  vam anar a la
> calçotada. Les Vint i un  Vint-i-una persones d'arreu del món: irlandesos, italians, anglesos, suecs, francesos, hispans i catalans.
> Nosaltres vaig  Vam començar amb pa torrat amb all i oli, i després, parrillada de carn. Després vaig beure amb Porró.
> Tots va tenir be temp i tambe barats Ho vam passar molt bé i vam acabar borratxos/beguts/gats...



Espero que t'agradi la meva correcció 

NOTICE: Els noms de menjar no porten majúscules, com tampoc els noms dels mesos.


----------



## ernest_

Hola!

Just a wee detail, Dixie. Are you sure "parrillada" is alright? I'd say it should be "graellada" instead.

And when you say "quan vaig besar", I think present tense would be more appropriate here: "Quan faig un petó a Barcelona, en tinc 1000 a canvi." Very poetic, by the way.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ernest, _besar_ està perfecte en català (Besar) i, a més, pensa que la Dixie xerra occidental. En oriental potser sí que hi ha una diferència de registre entre _besar_ i _fer un petó_, perquè la primera opció és més formal o literària que l'altra. De tota manera, jo penso que ja està bé


----------



## Dixie!

ernest_ said:


> Hola!
> 
> Just a wee detail, Dixie. Are you sure "parrillada" is alright? I'd say it should be "graellada" instead.
> 
> And when you say "quan vaig besar", I think present tense would be more appropriate here: "Quan faig un petó a Barcelona, en tinc 1000 a canvi." Very poetic, by the way.



Hi estic d'acord, Ernest  També em sona millor graellada. I pel que fa al petó,  sí que sona més poètic


----------



## bart2007

Moltes Gracies tots... Moltes Gracies


----------



## ernest_

Hola,
Això del petó només ho havia canviat per inèrcia... és que besar no se sent gaire per aquestes latituds


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ernest_ said:


> Hola,
> Això del petó només ho havia canviat per inèrcia... és que besar no se sent gaire per aquestes latituds


 
You're right. You're right. Però quina llàstima! Perquè és ben maco, això de besar


----------

